
European-based GPU service starting at 40cents per hour - cnivolle
https://www.clever-cloud.com/blog/features/2019/07/08/gpu-machine-learning-with-clevergrid/
======
avocado4
Starting from 47 cents per hour. More expensive than alternatives. Pretty
useless without the comprehensive enterprise feature set. Hobbyists can just
use Colab for free.

~~~
waxzce
Can I ask which alternative are cheaper?

------
S4phyre
That's really cool, the dashboard with code completion is great !

